# المساعدة فى فريون r404a وبدائل الفريونات ككل



## atef_6411 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

كان لدى ثلاجة تعمل على فريون 12 r ذهب للمحل واشريت فريون لقيت مكتوب علية r404a بديل r12 وبسوئل احد الفين قل لى انه اقل من فريون 12 r الاصلى وله بعض عيوب .
السؤال الاول 
له هو بديل جيد اولا ام ماذا 

السؤال الثانى 
هل ممكن اخلط الفريون بلى نوع اخر 




عند الشحن وضعت نسبة بسيطة جدا من فريون 134r 

اعتقت انها ممكن تحسين اداء الفريون ولا اعرف هل هذا جيد ام ماذا 

افيدونى بالعلومات عن الفريونات وانوعها وبدائلها نظرا لاقتراب الشديد للاسعار هل الافضل ان اعمل بفريون 134 R لان بعض الفيين يقولون انهة جيد جدا 
وهل الزيوت تتاثر ام ماذا 

لانى لا اعرف لانى كنت اعمل فى مركز وكنا نستخدم الاسطوانات الكبيرة وكانت اسبانية الصنع 

انا اريد معرفة عن الاحجام الصغيرة التى تباع فى الاسواق بالاخص لانى سمعت من الفيين انه ممكن يكون تقليد وانا لا اععرف الفرق 


مع الشكر.


----------



## atef_6411 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجووووووووووو الرد


----------



## atef_6411 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو الرد حتى لو بدون معلومة


----------



## مجدى مرزوق خطاب (30 أكتوبر 2011)

atef_6411 قال:


> كان لدى ثلاجة تعمل على فريون 12 r ذهب للمحل واشريت فريون لقيت مكتوب علية r404a بديل r12 وبسوئل احد الفين قل لى انه اقل من فريون 12 r الاصلى وله بعض عيوب .
> السؤال الاول
> له هو بديل جيد اولا ام ماذا
> 
> ...


Freon 12 تم أستبداله في أوائل التسعينات بfreon 134a حفاظا علي البيئة 
طبقا لنوع مائع التبريد يتغير الزيت وكذا مواصفات الضاغط المستخدم
خلط freon حسب ماشرحت أمر لايوصي به - قد تقوم الشركات المصنعة بفعل ذلك لأنتاج مائع جديد بناءا 
علي دراسات .
أوصيك بالرجوع لكتاب يشرح لك عن موائع التبريد وليكن 
modern refrigeration and air conditioning engineer
قد تختلف جودة موائع التبريد يرجي تحري الدقة بل قد تختلف المكونات عما هو معلن وهناك برامج للتدقيق مستقبلا بالمنافذ من خلال freon analyzer


----------



## atef_6411 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اسف الفريون الذى شحنت بة هو R406a

انا لى سؤال هل ممكن اشحن اى ثلاجة بفريون 134 R او فريون 22 R حتى لو كان الماتور والزيت 12 R


ولا يؤثر على الماتور 

وهل ممكن اخلط الفريون ام لا

انا هدفى انى اوصل الى افضل تبريد


----------



## شادي الطرشان (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم
يتم استبدال الفريون 12 بفريون 406 في حال عدم توفر الفريون 12
عند التبديل من فريون 12 الى 134 يجب تبديل الزيت الأكد ن ان الضاغط قابل لأن يعمل على فريون134
في حال تم تبديل الزيت أما ان كان يعمل فقط على فريون 12 فيجب تبديل الضاغط

عند التبديل من فريون 12 الى فريون 22 فلا ينصح بذلك لانه بحاجة الى تبديل الكابيلاري
والتأكد من ان المكثف يغطي الاستطاعة

أما عملية خلط الفريون فلها شروط وحسابات مبنية على التجارب
تقوم بها شركات خاصة

اذا كنت تريد نتيجة تبريد افضل
فيمكن ان تقوم بتبديل الفريون 12 بفريون 134 ولكن تأكد من أن الضاغط قابل لان يعمل على فريون 134
في حال تم تبديل الزيت وإلا ستضطر الى تبديل الضاغط والمجفف


----------



## elabasy515 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جيدة وتشكر عليها يا استاذ شادى


----------



## atef_6411 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شادي الطرشان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخي الكريم
> يتم استبدال الفريون 12 بفريون 406 في حال عدم توفر الفريون 12
> عند التبديل من فريون 12 الى 134 يجب تبديل الزيت الأكد ن ان الضاغط قابل لأن يعمل على فريون134
> ...




الف الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه 
بس كيف اتاكد ان الضاغط يقبل فريون 134 r فى حالة تغير الزيت


----------



## شادي الطرشان (2 نوفمبر 2011)

السلم عليكم
العفو اخواني الكرام
يكون مكتوب على الضاغط نفسه مثلا r12 - r134
هذا يعمل على فريون 12 و 134
وهنا ملاحظة هامة
اذا كان هذا النوع من الضواغط يعمل على فريون 12 وتم تبديل الفرين الى 134 فيجب تبديل الزيت
اما اذا كان يعمل اصلا على فريون 134 وتم تبديل الفريون الى 12 فلا حاجة لتبديل الزيت
اما اذا كان مكتوب عليه فقط r12 فلا يعمل الا على فريون 12

اما في الضواغط التي تزيد عن استطاعة 1 حصان وما فوق يتم تبديل الفريون بالفريون البديل
دون الحاجة لتبديل الضاغط
مثلا فريون 12 بديل عنه 134
فريون 22 بديل عنه 404 او 502
يتم التبديل بين الفريون وبديله مع تبديل الزيت وحيانا تضطر لتبديل الكابيلاري اذا كانت دارة التبريد تعمل على خط كابيلاري اما اذا كانت تعمل على صمام تمدد فيجب تبديل الصمام على حسب نوع الفريون
الجديد ودون الحجة لتبديل ابرة صمام التمدد
في المكيفات
اذا كان يعمل المكيف على فريون 22 وتم تبديله الى فريون 404
فيجب تبديل الزيت
ثم اذا كان يعمل على كابيلاري وكان الكابيلاري خط واحد يجب تبديله الى كابيلاري خطين
يعني 2 كابيلاري لان الفريون 404 يحدث فيه انخفاض في الضغط عند التشغيل اذا كان الكابيلاري خط واحد
وبعد تبديل الكابيلاري يتم معايرة ضغط الكابيلاري بحيث يتم وضع بلف على خط الطرد قبل المكثف
ووصل ساعة الضغط عليه ثم يتم تشغيل الضاغط ليقوم بسحب الهواء من الجو الخارجي وطرده الى
الجو الخارجي من نهاية الكابيلاري والانتظار 5 دقائق حتى يثبت الضغط على ساعة الضغط على خط الطرد
يجب ان لا يكون اقل من 85 بي اس اي ولا اكثر من 100 بي اس اي لان الضغط الطبيعي للكابيلاري
يكون 90 بي اس اي
اذا كان اكثر من 100 بي اس اي يتم تقصير طول الكابيلاري رويدا رويدا
اما اذا كان اقل من 85 بي اس اي فيجب ان يتم زيادة طول الكابيلاري


----------



## محمد الزناتى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

لا اعلم


----------



## atef_6411 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شادي الطرشان قال:


> السلم عليكم
> العفو اخواني الكرام
> يكون مكتوب على الضاغط نفسه مثلا r12 - r134
> هذا يعمل على فريون 12 و 134
> ...



الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة والاهتمام 
الف شكر


----------



## abokarem2011mm (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ماذا يحدث لو قمت بشحن كباس يعمل بفريون 134 بفريون 12 بدون تغيير الزيت


----------



## شادي الطرشان (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عند التبديل من فريون 134 الى فريون 12 تحتاج لتبديل الكابيلاري

اخواني الكرام
بالرغم من انه يمكن استبدال نوع الفريون بنوع آخر لكن يبقى النوع الاساسي هو الافضل

وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير


----------



## medhatabdelgawad (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*اوكيه يا بوص*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عند الشحن وضعت نسبة بسيطة جدا من فريون 134r مع 404 r ومكتوب على الموتور r 404 هل يضر الموتور علما بانه 1حصان وكهرباء 115v


----------



## medhatabdelgawad (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*اختلاط الفريون*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عند الشحن وضعت نسبة بسيطة جدا من فريون 134r مع 404 r ومكتوب على الموتور r 404 هل يضر الموتور علما بانه 1حصان وكهرباء 115v 
افيدونى افادكم الله:28:​


----------



## awad elmohandes (25 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
r 12 بديله r134 وهو متقارب له في الضغط وامن بيئيا
r22 بديله r 407 و r410 , متقاربان وامنان 
r502 بديله r404 متقارب وامن 
مع مراعات زيت الكباسات وضغوطها
ومن الافضل لا تقوم بخلط الفريونات لان الخلط يؤثر على خصائص كل نوع


----------



## ايمن محمدالفقى (4 يونيو 2015)

فريون 404 يتم شحنه على كام بي اس اى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

